# Daily Head Clubbing Award



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure people outside the family really deserve a clubbing over the head for something they did that is just plain no reason, idiotic, brainless, mean, stupid or just annoying beyond normal limits.

The ex-farrier needs a good clubbing. I had a (horse shoer) farrier a few years ago that felt that my horse trim her feet lopsided to straighten her legs. I asked him not to. He did anyway. Now the place my horse is at just hired him. Same thing. He knows it's my horse I'm sure even tho I'm not there. The barn manager asked him to re-do it and make the hooves level. Well he did in the crappiest way, straightened the unlevelness of the hoof walls, but left everything under the foot lopsided. Nothing but game playing. Since I know how to trim, I am back taking over my trims. I am very slow at it but it doesn't affect my doing a good job. 

This man needs a good clubbing over the head!!!!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

You can but make sure no one sees it but you, lol. Husbands will sometimes take on the task, or you can give him a stern warning not to touch your horse's hooves again or he will get clubbed .


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I always scheduled my farrier for the same time my vet was at the barn. That way, my horse was guaranteed to have top notch treatment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm confused, why does he have access to your horse if you don't want him trimming the feet? When my horses were boarded I chose the farrier to come and do their feet, the barn had nothing to do with it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I board where they handle everything, like annual shots, etc. They also take care of all the horses trims or shoes unless you don't want it. If you want the trim, you just leave them the money. It's just easier for everyone that way. The vet comes and gives them all their vaccinations. They all see the dentist yearly too. The dentist has an office and treatment room in a tractor trailer. It's alot cheaper for everyone that way too. 

When the farrier comes there's people there that bring the horses up from the pastures for him. 

This is all pasture board with feed and all day hay. There's about 28 horses here. You can have your own vet, farrier, etc. The owner and her husband have been in horses for many years and is very knowledgeable and take good care of the horses. But nobody has a stall in a barn.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I always scheduled my farrier for the same time my vet was at the barn. That way, my horse was guaranteed to have top notch treatment.


I hope that was more than once a year!

If I boarded closer to Tampa , I'd probably find better farriers. But these ones out here don't make much money and it's kind of hit and miss. This is why I took an interest in trimming hooves 10 years ago. The more I learned, the more I saw what quality I was getting and I just can't for the life of me figure out why they just can't come and give a good trim. It's not rocket science. The farriers I hung out with online were big on continuing education, where the farriers out here are not. I went to a five day course one time and aside from great lectures, we got to trim as many cadaver hoof/legs as we could for 3 days, and each one checked by the professional.

All I can say is that my horse has the best looking feet here, and while other horses here have chipping and cracking, and hooves that spread out like pancakes, my horse is trimmed by me to prevent all that stuff from happening. Which is not hard at all.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

_I hope that was more than once a year! _

For a few years, I was a vet tech for the equine vet, so he would swing by every 4-6 weeks. That was a fun part time job.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That sounds like a fun job. I'll bet you got to see a lot of interesting things. You don't have horses anymore?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It doesn't trim the hoof , or else it gets the club again!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Out of respect for the owner and her choices, I never say anything negative about any farrier. I just start trimming my horse again and I think she sees this and knows something's not right. I'm just glad that I know what's good and what's not. 

It's worse knowing that this farrier is capable of doing excellent work. I've seen him bring back lame horses. 
It's unfortunate that she offered me the job last year because I would love it, but at my age I have absolutely no stamina and it only gets worse when the temps are in the 90's and the humidity is high. Where someone should be able to do at least 5 horses in a day, I can barely do two feet in a day. How sad!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's some pics of where my horse lives


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How much does it cost to board a horse?I'm thinkin' hard about getting one.Sem,got any advice for a novice?I see some of your issues.I do have the room here for a horse and I took care of a neighbor's horse and ex-MIL's horse but that was just feeding,watering and returning a bad horse back to her pasture-she thought the grass was greener on my side of the fence(and the clover!).


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Truly, the best way to learn about horses is to board a horse with other horse people, or lease a horse. It's really hard to be on your own with a new animal like that. Maybe you can find some horsey friends. 

Do you plan on riding or just having a pasture pet? Sometimes taking lessons with someone can lead you to a good horse. Aside from that, you'll need a shelter, hay, feed, hoof care every 6 weeks, annual vet and teeth. You can't just put a horse out in pasture unless they are coming from one. If they get too much juicy grass that they are not used to, they can get sick. There is a lot of good information on line.

I started with a show horse. Now I have a Tennessee walking horse. That's the glide ride for someone who just likes to trail ride. You don't bounce on them. 

So I can answer most of your questions. But could write a book on what you need to know. Your best bet is a lot of reading and being around people who have horses.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Another Head to Club!

I was looking at Kawasaki mules online and the ad says what's your trade worth. So I fill it out. My email gets one of those form letters about how they have received my request , and while waiting for their reply, I should fill out their pre-approval form. 

So I replied to it and I said why on earth would I need preapproval on cash? How about 3 houses and 6 cars paid off in the last 35 years? Are you serious?- I think they need a good club over the head for having such a Stoopid form letter.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The clubbing award goes today to a dealer who can let me know what my trade is worth (online). Only to say that he would have to see it before (my current UV) he can give me a trade in price. So that means I would have to bring this thing clear across the state of Florida for him to give me a quote?

The next clubbing award goes to all the dealers who advertise a price but their ad doesn't say that it's $800 for shipping and dealer prep. Just another con game.


----------

